# 40% discount at Do It Yourself Auto Work Shop in Los Angeles



## Daviddadi (Aug 19, 2013)

There is a discount offer at Your Dream Garage DIY Garage East of LA.

$100 for 6 hours lift and tool rental, $150 for 10 hours lift and tools included on Monday thru Thursday before 6PM. Offer expires 11/16/2014.

You can make reservation on Your Dream Garage or by phone 626 383 3233


----------

